# Costa Concordia salvage



## Clanline (Dec 19, 2007)

I have just been reading this news item about the salvage of the Costa Concordia and thought it may be of interest.

Quite a job they have in front of them.

Hopefully the link will work!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19962191


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

All in this link in great detail:-


"Cruise ship 'Costa Concordia' aground. ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)"


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

duquesa said:


> All in this link in great detail:-
> 
> 
> "Cruise ship 'Costa Concordia' aground. ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)"


CLICK HERE FOR THE LINK


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I see that the other Costa vessel which had the Engineroom fire has gone to the Breaker's (Costa Alligina?)
In regard's to this vessel I am suprised they did not put a Cofferdam around her and burn her up on the spot then make good any seabed damage. The job appear's to be a lot more than the Salvager's bargained on. Behind a Cofferdam the work would not be so much affected by the weather.


----------

